# South Bend lathes



## razinman (Feb 24, 2013)

Greetings, 

                  I'm new to the forum, and wanted to purchase a South Bend lathe. What is the difference between the Heavy 10L
and the 10K. Any advantages concerning quality, accuracy , etc.

           Thanks ............Larry


----------



## joesmith (Feb 24, 2013)

Larry,  I currently own 2 SB hvy 10's.  About 30 yrs ago I sold a like new SB 9 lathe to tired the hvy 10 which I still own.  the 10K is a 9 with a the headstock expanded 1/2".  The big difference is that the hvy 10 has a 1 3/8" hold thru the headstock spindle while the 10K has a 3/4"  Prox. hole.  The hvy 10 also has a wider heavier bed and can take more robust cuts.  Both lathes are reasonably accurate and tight.  Both lathes have bronze bearings in the headstock.  While these bearings permit very smooth cuts, they cannot run at the speeds that lathes with roller bearings can.  Also, if the the bronze bearing can be damages easily if the lathe is not oiled properly.  Damaged bronze bearings are difficult to replace and adjust.  I prefer the heavy 10 because of the headstock hole size and the telescoping taper attachment that the 10K does not have.  

Either lathe if in good condition would be a good choice for the home machinest.

Joe


----------



## razinman (Feb 25, 2013)

Joe,  Thanks so much for your help, I was unaware of the bronze bushings, (I own alot of older machines-although they're woodworking ,I know they have roller bearings).... Larry



joesmith said:


> Larry,  I currently own 2 SB hvy 10's.  About 30 yrs ago I sold a like new SB 9 lathe to tired the hvy 10 which I still own.  the 10K is a 9 with a the headstock expanded 1/2".  The big difference is that the hvy 10 has a 1 3/8" hold thru the headstock spindle while the 10K has a 3/4"  Prox. hole.  The hvy 10 also has a wider heavier bed and can take more robust cuts.  Both lathes are reasonably accurate and tight.  Both lathes have bronze bearings in the headstock.  While these bearings permit very smooth cuts, they cannot run at the speeds that lathes with roller bearings can.  Also, if the the bronze bearing can be damages easily if the lathe is not oiled properly.  Damaged bronze bearings are difficult to replace and adjust.  I prefer the heavy 10 because of the headstock hole size and the telescoping taper attachment that the 10K does not have.
> 
> Either lathe if in good condition would be a good choice for the home machinest.
> 
> Joe


----------

